# Birthday Cakes!



## JennsJewelz (Oct 23, 2010)

So, one thing I've been getting into quite a bit lately is cake baking! I love baking in general, but now I'm having lots of fun baking specialty cakes! It all started with my bf's birthday, where we all pitched in to get him an iPad! This is the cake I made for him:





  	Then, I made the birthday cake for an 8 year-old boy who loves airplanes! Here's his cake:





  	Anyone else love to bake and have some cool birthday cake ideas? I'm not a professional, I've never taken any classes, but I have lots of fun with this and would love to learn more about it!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 24, 2010)

wow! these are awesome! you did a great job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i know we have some other bakers on te forum so hopefully you can swap tips with them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sadly i could never manage something so creative and fiddly. i can do normal cupcakes and muffins though


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 24, 2010)

Great job! Love the iPad cake, I can barely make a decent sponge cake


----------



## JennsJewelz (Oct 24, 2010)

Mercurial said:


> Great job! Love the iPad cake, I can barely make a decent sponge cake


	Lol, thanks!


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 31, 2010)

Great great birthday cakes! I love how glossy the first one is and how colorful the second one is. What recipes do you use for your base? I am so in love with Rose's Heavenly Cakes.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 31, 2010)

Really awesome job! Now I want some cake...


----------



## lightgreen22 (Nov 3, 2010)

i love the second one, do people in toronto speak french


----------



## JennsJewelz (Nov 6, 2010)

kaliraksha said:


> Great great birthday cakes! I love how glossy the first one is and how colorful the second one is. What recipes do you use for your base? I am so in love with Rose's Heavenly Cakes.


	For the actual cake, it's actually a creation of my own! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just googled Rose, though, and would love to get my hands on one of those books! I used Easy Ice Fondant, and to make the iPad shiny, I used an equal mixture of vodka and corn syrup, which I brushed on - totally fine for a 27 year-old's bday cake, and it didn't affect the flavour!


----------



## alex4u (Feb 28, 2011)

I am not good with cakes but i love them


----------



## CheshireSmile (Apr 6, 2011)

Those are great!


----------

